# DS #3960: Dragon Quest IX: Hoshizora no Mamoribito (Japan)



## Chanser (Jul 9, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5131^^


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 9, 2009)

What I wouldn't give for an English option...


----------



## soulfire (Jul 9, 2009)

yay it's out

wooot happy


----------



## Satangel (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the anti-piracy features on this one.
Hopefully we can crack them soon, and SE uses the same protection on the USA/EU versions.
Then we already know the solution.


----------



## portezbie (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome, of course I won't really play it til the us version comes out, but it will still be cool to see how it looks.


----------



## Duobix (Jul 9, 2009)

Am I wrong or the whole Dragon Quest series are only allowed to have their relase date during weekends in Japan?


----------



## Glacius0 (Jul 9, 2009)

This'll have some severe copy protection. I've never been a Dragon Quest fan, but I have to say I never gave it enough of a chance to learn what the appeal is. I guess I'll give this game a try.


----------



## Kaos (Jul 9, 2009)

Cue Japan exploding in 3...2...1...

I wonder how long the copy protection will hold up?


----------



## Ashsurazenucu (Jul 9, 2009)

Duobix said:
			
		

> Am I wrong or the whole Dragon Quest series are only allowed to have their relase date during weekends in Japan?



The actual release date is supposed to be on the 11th, which is a Saturday, so it still carries the released on weekend rule.

Or it's SUPPOSED to, but you know the internet.


----------



## asdf (Jul 9, 2009)

What's with the early dumps of Square games recently? We got Kingdom Hearts a day early and now this like 3 days early.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 9, 2009)

confirm with anti piracy check

meanwhile it works on no$
fails on ideas and desmume

flash cart should have the same fate


----------



## Ashsurazenucu (Jul 9, 2009)

As a warning, for those wanting to get the game early.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 9, 2009)

do you want more pictures?


----------



## hova1 (Jul 9, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> do you want more pictures?


as a die hard DQ fan this picture is spoilers enough for me...


----------



## janouis (Jul 9, 2009)

wow that was fast!!! can't w8t to try it!!


----------



## rustybanana (Jul 9, 2009)

Great stuff, Will wait for an english version though. Waits for the screams of "omgz i finks i jus briked my DS wid a rom off the interwebz"


----------



## asdf (Jul 9, 2009)

rustybanana said:
			
		

> Great stuff, Will wait for an english version though. Waits for the screams of "omgz i finks i jus briked my DS wid a rom off the interwebz"


I am going to love that.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 9, 2009)

hahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i am going back to have some fun with the game


----------



## Noitora (Jul 9, 2009)

And I just finished playing DQ IV


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 9, 2009)

I have got to quit downloading these Japanese games. It makes the wait for English that much more agonizing!!! Looks incredibly great btw!


----------



## Gullwing (Jul 9, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> And I just finished playing DQ IV


I'm so lucky that I was asleeo when the game came out.... I'm so stupid that I would download it and brick my DS... phew... The gaem must rock by the way!!!


----------



## Smartpal (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome boxart, guess I'll have to wait for the US version.


----------



## janouis (Jul 9, 2009)

how's the gameplay??? can't find the rom...


----------



## res1 (Jul 9, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> confirm with anti piracy check
> 
> meanwhile it works on no$



I'm on 2.6a and the game crashes after the first battle. Any suggestions?


----------



## djricekcn (Jul 9, 2009)

janouis said:
			
		

> how's the gameplay??? can't find the rom...




Can't play on CycloDS with the newest beta3.  I think it gets stuck at the first anti-piracy, which is when the bald angel is "shocked" or surprised.  Still waiting for my shipment to arrive


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 9, 2009)

Ashsurazenucu said:
			
		

> As a warning, for those wanting to get the game early.


Finally after all these years a true reincarnation of taihen.nds! Thanks darkfader.

e: Flashme protects against this... unless it's NEW trojan which I doubt.


----------



## kalmis (Jul 9, 2009)

Any dates when the western release might be?


----------



## Sanderino (Jul 9, 2009)

wha.. it bricks your ds?! :S


----------



## Kamiyama (Jul 9, 2009)

kalmis said:
			
		

> Any dates when the western release might be?



It could be half of year, a year, two years etc. Or worst case in scenario, newah. I'm gonna stick Japanese version anyway.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/hdd1z3

heres a fix for any carts it doesnt work on


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 9, 2009)

i had tested the patch for iNF 
it works on my scdsonei w/o any patch on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i assume it will work on other flash cart
thanks iNF

res1,
it didn't crash on first battle for me on no$
now i am in the village 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 9, 2009)

now guys, don forget to give your money to inf


----------



## Acetic Orcein (Jul 9, 2009)

What's the gameplay like? Any difference compared to the previous one? (err the bride one)


----------



## Rayder (Jul 9, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks the boxart looks terrible?  I mean, it looks more like bad fan art than a professional boxart to me.

Of course, no one is playing the boxart anyway, but....


----------



## crook (Jul 9, 2009)

WHY can't they make any decent if not good boxart? why why why?


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 9, 2009)

the game is in 3D + cut scenes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you can see them in action during battle (suikoden feel)
like hero walk to the slime and whack them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and the slime walks toward you and whack you

graphic improved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you can use stylus to control movement

patched works on ak2i


----------



## taken (Jul 9, 2009)

I tried it on Nocash 2.6a it keeps crashing by the bald angel


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't know why it would crash on no$gba since works fine on mine, maybe only on debug version? try the patch anyway then see if it works


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 9, 2009)

you don't even need to patch the game for no$gba
your no$gba is lack of something


----------



## hova1 (Jul 9, 2009)

so wait, with the patch it works even on a R4!? that would be crazy.


----------



## banchan (Jul 9, 2009)

Works fine with FIX on SD SuperCard slot-2


----------



## pitman (Jul 9, 2009)

I've really enjoyed playing IV, V and VII.

I'm looking forward for the english version.

When does DQ VI coming ?


----------



## kimyom (Jul 9, 2009)

*All the uploaded files had been deleted  because following Japanese blogs uploaded the patch file in no permission.*

Like here;
http://gamemasa.blog54.fc2.com/blog-entry-371.html#more
http://amaebi491224.blog19.fc2.com/blog-entry-1218.html
http://www.gamedeta.com/archives/nds_2/ix_11/
http://gamememorandum.blog58.fc2.com/blog-entry-102.html
http://noiser533.blog72.fc2.com/blog-entry-81.html
http://deathnote42850.blog9.fc2.com/blog-entry-543.html
http://pokekaizou.blog53.fc2.com/blog-entry-137.html


----------



## tobyx (Jul 9, 2009)

kimyom said:
			
		

> *How to play "Dragon Quest IX: Hoshizora no Mamoribito" on your R4/DSTT*
> 
> 1. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch.exe file from RAR.
> 
> ...



is this safe? i likely don't trust people having their FIRST post in this board with giving you an advice to execute a .exe-file... anyway, i got a mac...


----------



## Chaotik (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah ... it does work, BUT i only tested on M3 DS Real.


----------



## banchan (Jul 9, 2009)

tobyx said:
			
		

> kimyom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's safe. Just tried it a few minutes ago


----------



## taken (Jul 9, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> you don't even need to patch the game for no$gba
> your no$gba is lack of something


All other games work Except for this one.

patched or no patch it just stop working.

I have even downloaded another no$cash 2.6a and it still didn't work it crash


----------



## kimyom (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Don't take it personally. There is a bricker that pretends to be DQ9, so people have their guards up now.


I'm very sorry.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 9, 2009)

kimyom said:
			
		

> tobyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't take it personally. There is a bricker that pretends to be DQ9, so people have their guards up now.

What's the 1 byte? If it changes the checksum it could be troublesome. (I'm thinking GTA's multiple cheats entries for difference checksums)


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 9, 2009)

just a pointless heads up, the rom works on EDGE once u use the AP patch by INF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well, the other patch should work as well


----------



## Elritha (Jul 9, 2009)

Really didn't take long for a workaround to fix the anti-piracy protection. Sometimes I wonder why they even bother. It must be an extra cost to implement it.

I'm gonna wait for the English version, hopefully it won't have different protection.


----------



## janouis (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm playing it ryt now... Tnx to INFINITE!!! This game is awesome!!! can't w8t for an english version!!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, games like this are a great test for the limitations of this site. As expected, GBATemp is now mostly broken, and though DQIX has been my most-anticipated game for the last two years, I don't look forward to what the English version will do to this site. Either way, I ain't touching this version. I'll be savoring the game when it arrives in English. I waited this long; I ain't gonna muddle through it in Japanese now.


----------



## Bloodlust (Jul 9, 2009)

Does the current patch work with cyclods?


----------



## granville (Jul 9, 2009)

I tested that patch on Ysmenu using a Supercard DS-One and Bliss triple loader. Seems to work perfectly. And I pity this poor old site. It just can't handle the flood from this game.

Thanks for the patch INF.


----------



## djricekcn (Jul 9, 2009)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Does the current patch work with cyclods?



yeah, at least with the new beta3 and the patch applied


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 9, 2009)

works on Acekard 2i with the patch.


----------



## moose3 (Jul 9, 2009)

Duobix said:
			
		

> Am I wrong or the whole Dragon Quest series are only allowed to have their relase date during weekends in Japan?




Probably.  I remember reading a news post elsewhere before where big game releases in Japan have people camping out in line just to get the game.  So if it's on a weekend, hopefully it would cut down on people calling in sick/skipping class just to get and then play the game.

Think the I-phone release craze,  but multiply it 10-20 times, or college students camping out for big campus sporting event tickets and it's on a country wide scale....


----------



## Zaraf (Jul 9, 2009)

I just got to the point where I had a cutscene at the big tree.  The glowing thing I got from the girl went into the tree and something happened.  Now I don't know what to do to continue.  I talked to the king again, but after a lot of babble, nothing.  Anyone know what you do next?


----------



## Kamika (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, anti piracy protection in DS games is fairly new so yeah, most of them can easily be cracked within days after the release, or they find a cheat to circumvent it without the need to patch the rom. But as the years go by, the protection will become harder to crack. I wouldn't be surprised if they even resort to DS bricking anti piracy protections.

But it was to be expected that people would make a DS bricking virus disguised as a game that has yet to be released, so if I find a torrent of the English version of this game posted before the actual US release date, it's most likely a virus.


----------



## Link5084 (Jul 9, 2009)

Did any of you guys tried to play this got hentai?


----------



## granville (Jul 9, 2009)

Anti piracy is hardly new even for DS games (they had it back when the R4 was new and the best and even before that). And the best I've seen was probably for Mario & Luigi 3. Dark day/week/month for the temp when that came out. Anyways, if that's the only check they put in the game, even Chrono Trigger had better protection, having freeze-ups and hangs throughout various parts of the game. I'm thinking SE might finally realize they can't do much to stop piracy for long and just threw in the towel. With people like INF, what hope do they have?

And if you're worried about it being a virus bricker, just open the rom in no$gba and check on your PC. If it's the bricker rom, it will be a hentai slideshow and you'll know NOT to run it on your DS. If it boots up DQ9, then you can probably be safe in putting it on your DS. Simple as that.


----------



## canx13 (Jul 9, 2009)

is the english patch coming out soon because i want to follow the storyline i hope there wil be gbatemp rocks


----------



## Saywhatjj4 (Jul 9, 2009)

@Link5084

I know i got the Same problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Even playing it with a Supercard dsone i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But luckily Sc Released an update today for a game fix on DQIX


----------



## BluWacky (Jul 9, 2009)

canx13 said:
			
		

> is the english patch coming out soon because i want to follow the storyline i hope there wil be gbatemp rocks



The game isn't even out in Japan yet.  If anyone DOES do an English patch (why? it's almost certainly coming out in English anyway) it'll take more than the few hours since this was leaked to get it done...


----------



## DarkeoX (Jul 9, 2009)

Over 2 millions of copies pre-ordered...


----------



## Goli (Jul 9, 2009)

Well if you didn't want to bother trial-and-error-ing every battle option I'll translate it for you!

First menu set:
たたかう(tatakau)=Fight
しらべる(shiraberu)=Study/Examine
にける(nigeru)=Flee
さくぜん(sakusen)=Strategy

Fight sub-set:
こうけき(kougeki)=Attack----とくぎ(tokugi)=Special Skill     
じゆもん(zijumon)=Magic----どうぐ(dougu)=Tools\Items     
ぼうぎょ(bougi)=Defend------ひっさつ(hissatsu)=Final Blow

Strategy sub-set:
さくせんかえ(sakusenkae)=Change strategy
そうびかえ(soubikae)=Change equipment
はいちかえ(haichikae)=Change rows

Change rows sub-set:
ぜぜれつ(zenretsu)=Front row
こうれつ(kouretsu)=Back row


----------



## Sharkman (Jul 9, 2009)

has anybody gotten this to work on NO$GBA 2.6A Yet?


----------



## granville (Jul 9, 2009)

Works perfectly in no$gba2.6A or whatever the latest version is. Just use the patch in this thread that someone posted on the first couple of pages, and it runs great.


----------



## Nekoblade (Jul 9, 2009)

Kamika said:
			
		

> Well, anti piracy protection in DS games is fairly new so yeah, most of them can easily be cracked within days after the release, or they find a cheat to circumvent it without the need to patch the rom. But as the years go by, the protection will become harder to crack. I wouldn't be surprised if they even resort to DS bricking anti piracy protections.
> 
> But it was to be expected that people would make a DS bricking virus disguised as a game that has yet to be released, so if I find a torrent of the English version of this game posted before the actual US release date, it's most likely a virus.



This would be illegal and would be grounds for a lawsuit. At least in my country.


----------



## Sharkman (Jul 9, 2009)

i have the newest no$gba and used the patch and it crashes at the bald guy every time.

*Posts merged*

i have the newest no$gba and used the patch and it crashes at the bald guy every time.


----------



## fftidus (Jul 9, 2009)

Duobix said:
			
		

> Am I wrong or the whole Dragon Quest series are only allowed to have their relase date during weekends in Japan?


No youre not wrong DQ games are released in the weekend because the japanese take the day off when DQ games where released, at least so I heard


----------



## Sharkman (Jul 9, 2009)

i guess nobody can help? i used inf's patch the cvn-dq9-patch and that didn't work with [email protected] 2.6a. it crashes at the bald guy


----------



## Kamika (Jul 9, 2009)

Nekoblade said:
			
		

> Kamika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True that. Even here you can sue them for doing that.

@granville: I reckon INF is a famous hacker that cracks any protection with ease, right?


----------



## Sharkman (Jul 9, 2009)

the patches may have fixed the crashing problem for r4 and other cart owners but as far as emulators go, this game is still crashing for everybody on every other thread. neither of the patches released will get the game working on an emulator without crashing during the opening scene so please be patient.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jul 9, 2009)

You probably need the BIOS or change some settings cause it works 100%


----------



## anime4ever (Jul 9, 2009)

I never understood why this game is so much popular?

Is it different from the last one?


----------



## Goli (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes, very.
Anyways have my translations been helpful  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


			
				golio514 said:
			
		

> Battle menu set:
> ????(tatakau)=Fight
> ????(shiraberu)=Study/Examine
> ???(nigeru)=Flee
> ...



Skill point distribution for starting job:
????(kensukiru)=Sword skill
?????(muchisukiru)=Whip(It could also be rod or cane)skill
-
-
????? or ?????
(I'm not sure if this is kyokukei or kyokugei)





Also, one of the first skills is called DragonSlash


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Jul 9, 2009)

extremely helpul Golio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




finally this is here, calling it, best RPG on the DS!


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jul 9, 2009)

Wohho it's been released sorry for being late cause the internet for our house doesn't work so it been fixed can't wait to play it and it have piracy protection and it's solved can't wait to play


----------



## xshinox (Jul 9, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Did any of you guys tried to play this got hentai?


why? you got the hentai version?


----------



## Hero-Link (Jul 9, 2009)

Ranking:  18% - 224 Voters

wat?

this is nonsense


----------



## tylerxian (Jul 9, 2009)

Seems like a good game, if it ever gets released in the U.S I'll have to play it.


----------



## dq addict (Jul 9, 2009)

The patch for the R4 is no longer available...can someone upload it again?


----------



## liltorchic (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah I need the DSTT patch as well... This seems like an awesome game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you team up or battle people in Wi-Fi?


----------



## dq addict (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry, no Wi-Fi; only local wireless multiplayer.

Patch, pleeeeeaaaaassssseeeee......


----------



## Genio16 (Jul 10, 2009)

Maybe Golden Sun Ds would be the same like 256MB considering the 3d enviroments  I cant wait for this game


----------



## Genio16 (Jul 10, 2009)

dq addict said:
			
		

> The patch for the R4 is no longer available...can someone upload it again?



The infinity patch works you have to look it a the page 2 at the bottom


----------



## dq addict (Jul 10, 2009)

Are you sure? I´ll try it again, but so far I only get a black screen with it....


----------



## liltorchic (Jul 10, 2009)

Genio16 said:
			
		

> dq addict said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do I need a certain application to patch it? I dont rlly understand. Sorry for being such a noob. I have a dstt


----------



## BurlyEd (Jul 10, 2009)

If anyone wants to HexEdit the file, there is only one byte to patch:
Byte # 001A7FDA of file cvn-dq9.nds = 0C
Byte # 001A7FDA of file cvn-dq9-patched.nds = 37
So change Byte # 001A7FDA of file cvn-dq9.nds from 0C to 37


----------



## dq addict (Jul 10, 2009)

Ha, got it working! The first try got me a ROM that was too small, now I have the correct size and it works!

Just download the patch on page 2.

Then put these files into a folder called cvn-dq9.nds

Put in the ROM too

And then run cvn-dq9-patch.bat, and wait until the command window closes, then you have a new fixed ROM!


----------



## Opium (Jul 10, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Did any of you guys tried to play this got hentai?



That would be the DS bricker. Has it bricked your DS or are you using a DSi?


----------



## liltorchic (Jul 10, 2009)

Should I put all of the files on my flash card?


----------



## liltorchic (Jul 10, 2009)

The command window always stays the same, and just creates a 4,096 kb file called cvn-dq9-patched.nds and when I try that it doesent run on my ttds


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 10, 2009)

dq addict said:
			
		

> Ha, got it working! The first try got me a ROM that was too small, now I have the correct size and it works!
> 
> Just download the patch on page 2.
> 
> ...



liltorchic,
you should learn how to FOLLOW INSTRUCTION!
and thanks dq addict for these


----------



## dq addict (Jul 10, 2009)

Just wait a minute until the command window closes by itself; only then is the fixed ROM complete. The fixed ROM is still 256 MB in size.


----------



## dq addict (Jul 10, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> you should learn how to FOLLOW INSTRUCTION!



Okay, granted, the name of the directory does not matter; I guess I mixed it up with the other patch.

But beside that the instruction is not very detailed.

_Just put the Caravan release of the game into the same dir as the patch files,
then run the .bat. Now it should work on carts that it froze on before._

It does not mention that the command window seems to be inactive, a ROM appears but you must not close the command window yourself. That was my mistake at first.

So: have patience when patching, it can take half a minute!


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 10, 2009)

dq addict,
sorry, i don't mean you should follow the instruction...
yes because the game is 256 MB
therefore, you need to wait for a minute or two






thanks for the instruction~!

check my edited post


----------



## Trulen (Jul 10, 2009)

My kingdom for an english option.

I'll just twiddle my thumbs+for the time being


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 10, 2009)

i think square enix will only be stupid for once or twice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i doubt there is english in the game

furthermore, the game is already JAM PACKED
i wonder why would they want to store english files there~!


----------



## sa1amandra (Jul 10, 2009)

Pardon my bitchiness, but can someone explain to me why everyone is so hyped for a japanese version of the game? Is there a english option on something?


----------



## ambitous21 (Jul 10, 2009)

golio514 said:
			
		

> Yes, very.
> Anyways have my translations been helpful
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, the translation are great.
if you have time could you also translate the option menu's please? thanks.


----------



## kimyom (Jul 10, 2009)

*I found out some binary patchers for DQ9 in the world wide websites as follows; *




*Very Easy:*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N2O7HBA1 Patch.rar




*Easy:*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SGZW604C Tree.exe




*Normal:* 
http://www.freeupload.cn/download.php?file=695526 sb9.zip




*Difficult:*
http://www.load.to/E2ojWI1OMT/Dragon_Quest...FIX_NDS-iND.zip
Dragon_Quest_IX_Hoshizora_no_Mamoribito_JPN_FIX_NDS-iND.zip




*Very Difficult:*
Change a byte data from 0C(Hex) to 37(Hex) at the address of 1A7FDA(hex) by using some binary editor.


----------



## Goli (Jul 10, 2009)

ambitous21 said:
			
		

> golio514 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm doing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw, I made a little topic with the translation:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=166713


----------



## miss_DSlite (Jul 10, 2009)

is the real thing guys !


----------



## gameguy95 (Jul 10, 2009)

too bad it's not US


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 10, 2009)

miss_DSlite said:
			
		

> is the real thing guys !



yeah it sure is the real thing and maybe someone would translate those menu for you


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 10, 2009)

dq addict said:
			
		

> Sorry, no Wi-Fi; only local wireless multiplayer.
> 
> Patch, pleeeeeaaaaassssseeeee......



then what's the wi-fi option on it for?


----------



## asdf (Jul 10, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> dq addict said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Downloading things. I'm not sure what things, probably addons for your characters maybe?


----------



## sixteenbuttons (Jul 10, 2009)

i read a rumor that this was the first two (2) cartridge DS game....is the rom both carts? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  that is, if it is in fact a 2 cart game....maybe that rumor has been proven wrong by now....just curious.


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 10, 2009)

Here's a slightly larger cover image, in case it's needed.  



Spoiler: Cover













			
				sixteenbuttons said:
			
		

> i read a rumor that this was the first two (2) cartridge DS game....is the rom both carts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, this picture has been circulating around for quite some time.  

But there's also this image.  

I just quickly skimmed through the article on that page--don't bother, it's not worth your time.  It was written back in January and the article is about images that were released that "seem to be real," and the article speculates that DQIX will be released on March 28th.


----------



## Chanser (Jul 10, 2009)

I would use that image but it has pre-order text.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 10, 2009)

sixteenbuttons said:
			
		

> i read a rumor that this was the first two (2) cartridge DS game....is the rom both carts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it was just rumour

it is a 256MB game = 1 cartridge


----------



## dq addict (Jul 10, 2009)

It´s really a cool game for DS-RPG-standards, I have played it about 1 1/2 hours now.

I just could not wait for a western release, since the game does not even have a release date yet.

The menues are mostly like in other DQ-games; sadly I have not found an option to control
other party members beside the hero, so far my only comrade was AI-controlled.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 10, 2009)

dq addict,
that is because your actual party members yet to join you


----------



## dq addict (Jul 10, 2009)

I see, that explains things; I really have to learn some japanese...


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 10, 2009)

i yet to progress the game far enough still around the ruins
i wonder when will we get the first team member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope i can get one by tonight ;P


----------



## Truth101 (Jul 10, 2009)

You get them when you get to the second town at the inn.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 10, 2009)

Truth101 said:
			
		

> You get them when you get to the second town at the inn.



ok! thanks

how about wifi?


----------



## Truth101 (Jul 10, 2009)

Not sure never tried it out, but there Wifi options at various npc's at the inn.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 10, 2009)

Truth101 said:
			
		

> Not sure never tried it out, but there Wifi options at various npc's at the inn.



thanks, i think thats the one i am looking for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




will try to coop with some friends for missions

THANKS


----------



## dq addict (Jul 10, 2009)

The game has so far crashed twice when saving. First time the save was okay anyway, but the second time I had to restart from the last savepoint. Anybody else had similar problems?


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 10, 2009)

dq addict said:
			
		

> The game has so far crashed twice when saving. First time the save was okay anyway, but the second time I had to restart from the last savepoint. Anybody else had similar problems?


so far so good for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



whats the flash cart that you are using?

one thing surprised me was the speed of the save game
it is almost instantaneous


----------



## dq addict (Jul 10, 2009)

I´m using an R4; I was surprised about the speed too at first, it did not even play the jingle to the end. But now that I have saved the girl from the dungeon the saving process never ends.

hmh....it´s been 3 times now.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 10, 2009)

YES... same here~! if you play it from no$gba .. it will play the jingle to the end
jingle playing to the end is DQ custom....

you mean from the ruins?
ok i will start playing the game in 20 mintues time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *AFTER WORK*
i will feedback if i ever encounter any freeze


----------



## dq addict (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah, please do; I really wonder if it is another protection or just my R4 screwing up for some reason.


----------



## dq addict (Jul 10, 2009)

Okay, I tried it again several time; this is definately fishy.
The game will not save anymore. I played past the ruins where you save the girl, and that night was my last successfull savegame. After that, even if I try to save immediately after loading the latest savegame the priest asks me if I want to save, I say yes and the melody plays....the animation of the little book plays, but the save process never ends.

I played to the next town, but the same thing happened there.

Maybe it is a copy protection that only lets you save a specific number of times; maybe 5 times.

I have taken out R4 and Micro SD card and blown them and the cart port. Beside few random crashs sometimes the card never failed with a game permanently.


----------



## Silent_Ninja_Man (Jul 10, 2009)

I've just applied the ind fix. Can i trim the file now ?


----------



## moose3 (Jul 10, 2009)

sa1amandra said:
			
		

> Pardon my bitchiness, but can someone explain to me why everyone is so hyped for a japanese version of the game? Is there a english option on something?



My guess (in decreasing order of perceived probability) : 

1) They just really love the series, and treat it more like a 'picture book' until they get a release they can read.  Like watching a foreign film/anime with out subtitles.

2) They have overactive imaginations and make their own story up as they go.

3) They have played all the other games that have interested them.

4) They speak Japanese.

Edit : 5) They enjoy breaking Anti-Piracy measures/making cheat codes.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 11, 2009)

dq addict,
i am in the 2nd town.. i am still able to save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



will play alot more for today and feedback


----------



## Truth101 (Jul 11, 2009)

Ooo just got to the Dharma shrine =) I hope so anyways T_T


----------



## Polyh3dron (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a Mac and don't have a Windows partition right now or any virtualization thing that works well with this bat file for the fix.  Is there any other way I can perform this patch with a Mac?


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 11, 2009)

Poly,
binary edit it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




by the way whats your flash cart?


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 11, 2009)

white screen when the bald angel talks to me o-o
scdsonei with ttds loader


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 11, 2009)

man, i am still not used to NOT hearing the entire jingle, it just feels so strange, u know all along in every DQ game thus far that i had played, whenever i save, i get to hear the jingle till the very end, and now, it cuts right near the end


----------



## kikuchiyo (Jul 11, 2009)

I have been playing fine with the first patch on my R4.

It's soooooo cute.  Playing Dragon Quest is unlike any other game experience.
Though it is weird the save jingle cuts off abruptly.


----------



## dq addict (Jul 11, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> dq addict,
> i am in the 2nd town.. i am still able to save
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, thanks for the update.

Yesterday I tried loading my last savegame and saving immediately; it did not owrk.
Then I deleted the ROM and put a new one on my R4, in case the ROM was damaged. It did not save either.
Next I deleted my old savegame from the game´s start menue and restarted; yet savegames did still not work.
Then I deleted both ROM and SAV file from my SD card and put in a new ROM again; I restarted and now it does work. I immediately saved 15 times in a row to see if it had to do something with it, but no problems.

Now I am guessing it might have something to do with the save mechanism. SE said they have one savegame and some backup of it. Maybe the problem occured because when saving did not work the first time only the backup was saved and not the true battery save, and later the game had problems detecting that backup and battery save are not the same anymore. I am no coder, but I just thought that might me it.

Anyway, I believe that the saving failing in the first place was just a case of bad luck. It does happen occasionally, maybe the contact of cart and cart slot was interrupted a bit by shaking or so, and once the savegame was not as it should be there was no way out. I don´t know.
What I DO know is that from now on I will make a backup of my SAV. file at least once a day and put it on my HDD; then I can try if I can restart from that savepoint if something like this ever happens again.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 11, 2009)

so far so good for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i had wander to the northern castle ruins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, just backup frequent~!

the reason why this game has one save only
because the size of the game
that is also why they introduce intermediate save


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 11, 2009)

Lynch me, but what the hell is the appeal of this game if you don't even know the language?
Kids these days...



			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> the reason why this game has one save only
> because the size of the game


Sorry to interrupt, but that's a load of crap.
The number of save states has nothing to do whatsoever with the size of the game.
However, siblings and friends having to buy their own copy of the game in order to start a new game totally does.


----------



## Polyh3dron (Jul 11, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Poly,
> binary edit it
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea how to binary edit it... and my flash cart is the CycloDS Evolution with the latest firmware beta.


----------



## kikoexe (Jul 11, 2009)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> The number of save states has nothing to do whatsoever with the size of the game.



apparently for this game, that's not what Square Enix says.. read all about it here..


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 11, 2009)

man, that sucks and yet, on the other hand, err, hurray for customisation?


----------



## dq addict (Jul 11, 2009)

I believe that the size of the game is just an excuse. Indeed, it is just a matter of SE wanting families to buy multiple copies; just like with DQM Joker, another game with great appeal for kids that strangely only allowed one savegame.


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Jul 11, 2009)

Well a lot of good games only allow one savegame, but since I am the only one who touches my DS (I'd kill anyone who dared immediately anyway xD) I'm fine with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't look into this game yet, but it's clear that I'll get it once it's out in the US or EU. Got the others too and I kinda like them. But honestly I'm really fed up with trying games in japanese if they're going to be localized anyway. I can as well wait and THEN see something new. ^^"


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 12, 2009)

kikoexe said:
			
		

> Vater Unser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, so that's what they say. Would love to know their excuse for selling FFIV-2 in like 10 seperate packages, too, but well, I'm not here to bash SE, just pointing out that you shouldn't blindly believe anything anyone who wants to take the money out of your pocket tells you.
Now, admittedly I don't know what exactly the game lets you do that could make the savestate really big (like, let's say, being able to paint your own clothes, like in Animal Crossing, or having voice recognition, like in Nintendogs), but assuming that the game has similar features as its predecessors, they must have messed up really badly if they can't squeeze two savestates (including backup saves) into 64kb, let alone 128kb or even 256kb. That's a huge load of space for saving a couple of parameters. You could write an essay describing the state of all of your characters and your game progression on a sheet of paper, and there's no way that could turn out 16000 characters long...Catch my drift?

Anyone who's actually played the game can feel free to correct me, but I just can't imagine how the save data of the game could possibly take up that much space.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 12, 2009)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> kikoexe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, if thats what they say! regardless i want to believe it or not, i have to accept the damn fact it is 1 .sav only!
therefore, i am just quoting whatever they said~! true or not.. only SE knows it
meanwhile i am making multiple backups just to make sure i can go back whatever i might missed out!

anyway, i am with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if SE don't make the game 1 save only how could they reach their goal easier by selling 5 million copies?  (based on what you guys said...a game that can't be share among friends and families) **Kidding**

the unofficial sales for 1st day was 2.88 million


----------



## Necromanson (Jul 12, 2009)

I haven't even played this game because I don't know the language, and I don't care because I'm the only one that uses my DS but...

...the one save slot does sound like a load of BS to me.  I just hope that somebody gets an English translation patch out there before the official release here in the states, the wait is going to feel like FOREVER.


----------



## dq addict (Jul 12, 2009)

My problem with only one savestate is not just not being able to share the game; I am alone anyway. But I want to be able to restart the game someday without having to delete all my achievements. For this reason alone I will only play the game on my R4 even after I bought the EU-version.

About what could make the savegame big; well, there is stuff like the free character-customization and the 200 optional quests you can take on. I guess that would make the file bigger than DQ IV or DQ V. But I doubt it makes it sou huge SE couldn´t squeeze a second one in. The company has just become a gang of money-sucking vampires since Square and Enix fused.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 12, 2009)

if my findings are not wrong
the optional quest somehow shares the same address as the main quest (non story) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



in short you are only limited to fixed numbers of optional + main quest
you won't be able to do all

another amazing part about the game is weekly new missions/quest. you can download them via wifi for 52 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes this game is huge! these are my own findings via hex study (i could be wrong)
144 or more consumable items
264 weapons
44 shields
180 upper body arm
84 lower body arm
132 head gears
76 hand gears
100 foot wears
52 accessories

excluding plot items


----------



## Cermage (Jul 12, 2009)

just remembered something. wasn't this game meant to be on a 2 catridges?


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 12, 2009)

.Radiant,
i think that was a FAKE news


----------



## dq addict (Jul 12, 2009)

Amazing how the 2-cartridge-hoax is still floating around. IIRC it was from 2006!


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 12, 2009)

dq addict said:
			
		

> Amazing how the 2-cartridge-hoax is still floating around. IIRC it was from 2006!


I think back then nobody knew there are ds-cartridges, that can hold up to 256mb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This game is amazing and so polished. You can really see, that it matters, if the game gets the IX behind its name! Numbered sequels are always special, because it seem that there is more effort behind the projects (in most cases I might add).

But it seems there is still no release date for the west


----------



## Apex (Jul 13, 2009)

If there's any kind of open translation, point me there, I'll do what little I can to help.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 13, 2009)

nope there isn't but have a look here


----------



## leoboiko (Jul 15, 2009)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> Lynch me, but what the hell is the appeal of this game if you don't even know the language?
> Kids these days...



Just because you’re too lazy to learn a foreign language doesn’t mean other people are too.


----------



## Chanser (Jul 15, 2009)

You should check out the Amazon reviews, seems like over half are giving it 1-3 stars.
http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B000LXD...;pf_rd_i=489986


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 15, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> You should check out the Amazon reviews, seems like over half are giving it 1-3 stars.
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B000LXD...;pf_rd_i=489986


I would guess, that it has something to do with when Amazon.jp shipped the game... Otherwise it would be strange to already see consumer-reviews, since they officially have the game for four days.


----------



## Henjo (Jul 15, 2009)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> Chanser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Most of the reviews complain about the 5 year wait, the Wi-Fi being slow, pace of the game, story, length, and character avatars. In my opinion the game has not made any major changes, aside from the look. It's your basic DQ game, which is why I like it. Though I understand how everyone feels, I believe expectations were way to high.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 15, 2009)

and battle taking a longer time since u can now see them traveling to their enemies instead of the good old slash effect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but other than that, i find it pretty cool, maybe its because i have no idea what the story is, so i get to make up my own story


----------



## tbgtbg (Jul 15, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> You should check out the Amazon reviews, seems like over half are giving it 1-3 stars.
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B000LXD...;pf_rd_i=489986



There's been a concentrated effort by some a-holes on some website to "review bomb" the game on Amazon.jp


----------



## MG4M3R (Jul 16, 2009)

Famitsu give it a 40/40.


----------



## leoboiko (Jul 16, 2009)

Is it playable without the touch screen? My daughter kind of completely destroyed mine by applying various kinds of foodstuff on it.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 17, 2009)

yup, so far i am playing it with just the d-pad and the buttons.

The stylus is just an alternate control scheme anyway.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 17, 2009)

whenever a game with such magnitude is released
it will have lovers and haters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




leoboiko,
well is up to you to play with touch screen or d-pad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



no worries on that


----------



## leoboiko (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok so when I alchemy stuff, I find it weird it doesn't show previews for items I already made; only for items I *have* at the moment.  For example, if I make a special-cure-herb, then use it, the alchemy screen go back to the "unpublished goods" message (the same one as for items I never made).  Is that how it's supposed to be? I was wondering if it isn't some save defect... I'm using an R4 and the Caravan release with the patch from this thread.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 19, 2009)

weird, that shouldn't be the case, since i made some junk, they did show up, even if i used them up, they still show in the preview box.

(note that there are 2 receipe that i got at the moment that requires some 1 time items, one is a boss drop and the other is a pan that u found in the dungeon with metal bro/tower)


----------



## leoboiko (Jul 19, 2009)

Hm, I was afraid so; given that it says "unpublished goods" not "not-holding goods".  Perhaps it's really an R4 save bug? Anyone else with R4 reading this would care to confirm? I do experience the abruptly-cut save chime, btw.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 20, 2009)

ya, that abruptly cut off chime is not a bug, this is real and its happening to me as well


----------



## bindouga (Aug 4, 2009)

I dont know if there is something wrong with my rom or anything, but (spoilers) by the time you get to ride the white dragon to fight the black dragon and there is an animation the game crashes... it happened with anyone else? is there a fix for it?


----------



## Link5084 (Aug 4, 2009)

First off theres no use having an English patch because the US version will come soon.


----------



## Acenima (Aug 19, 2009)

this is a awesome game


----------



## eviltaxiSS3 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey I have an M3 real and occasionally roms will freeze once in awhile. I tried using RT save(using Xenom's pached rom) but, it won't work. Can anyone help me I don't want to lose like a hour worth of stuff cause of this.


----------



## NDStemp (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice bump. Did you know that there is an English ROM?


----------



## eviltaxiSS3 (Jul 17, 2010)

ughhh...anyone I just lost like 30 mins of grinding...I can't even play in fear of this happening right now.


----------

